# Welcoming New SPN Co-Administrator - Admin Kaur



## Admin (Jan 30, 2016)

Dear SPNers

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh!

Please join us in congratulating *@Admin Kaur* Ji (previously Ishna Ji) on being alleviated to the added responsibility of Co-Administrator, a small gesture acknowledging her untiring contributions to keep SPN a unique popular destination!

Over the years, with her admirable determination, grit and deep passion to keep that _*delicate balance*_ between the *difference of opinions*, @Admin Kaur ji has shown that she is the worthy successor to the legacy of Narayanjot Kaur Ji... definitely some big shoes to fill in but we are sure she will come out with flying colors, if not already! 

And on behalf of entire SPN Sangat, we would like to Thank you for your presence and wish you all the best in your new responsibility.

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh!

SPN Administration


----------



## Ambarsaria (Jan 30, 2016)

Admin Kaur ji greatest best wishes in the den of foxes, wolves, lions, sheep, the pious and a large silent majority but all as one for love of Sikhi and SGGSJ. I have also experienced your maturing up and contributions here since I joined, I have nothing but regard and admiration for your approach and maturity of thought and actions.

Sat Sri Akal

*PS: *I hope it is not anti-Sikhi if I say "Good Luck" to you as "Sikhs don't believe in luck" and soon someone is going to jump on it  or they should for consistency of approach.


----------



## Inderjeet Kaur (Jan 31, 2016)

Ambarsaria said:


> *PS: *I hope it is not anti-Sikhi if I say "Good Luck" to you as "Sikhs don't believe in luck" and soon someone is going to jump on it  or they should for consistency of approach.



OK, I'll make your day. Sikhs don't believe in luck because that would be superstitious and everyone knows it's bad luck to be superstitious. 

Great good wishes to Ishna ji as she embarks on her new role.


----------



## Harry Haller (Jan 31, 2016)

I don't believe in luck, gemeni's tend not to!

Good luck sis, or adminsis as you will now be known


----------



## Original (Jan 31, 2016)

Pyari Ishna Ji

I'm delighted with the news, more so with the title "*Kaur*" than the actual appointment itself. God bless - may you prosper from strength to strength in your new role.

If I may add by a way of complimenting, that with the title *KAUR* comes a huge responsibility to dispense and adjudicate natural justice in the strictest sense of the word, ensuring executive decisions are unbiased, in-discriminatory and are in line with conventional rights.

The burden of responsibility imbedded in upholding Sikhism is indeed mountain high, one I'm sure Waheguru Ji will help and guide you with along the way. The tension between "truth" [satnam] seeking and persuasive arguments are stepped in antiquity. As an editor caution must be had to determine whether the arguer's first obligation is to truth [Sikhism] or to winning the argument. Remembering always that Nanak valued truth seekers over persuasive arguer's of a personal disposition.

God bless you !


----------



## Joginder Singh Foley (Feb 8, 2016)

Ambarsaria said:


> Admin Kaur ji greatest best wishes in the den of foxes, wolves, lions, sheep, the pious and a large silent majority but all as one for love of Sikhi and SGGSJ. I have also experienced your maturing up and contributions here since I joined, I have nothing but regard and admiration for your approach and maturity of thought and actions.
> 
> Sat Sri Akal
> 
> *PS: *I hope it is not anti-Sikhi if I say "Good Luck" to you as "Sikhs don't believe in luck" and soon someone is going to jump on it  or they should for consistency of approach.


Just try "well Done for the reward for your hard work and contribution" to ensuring the continued success of SPN


----------



## Admin (Feb 8, 2016)

Joginder Singh Foley said:


> "well Done for the reward for your hard work and contribution" to ensuring the continued success of SPN



Joginder Singh Ji, its so nice to see you around after a while, please be around!


----------



## Ishna (Feb 8, 2016)

Admin Singh said:


> Joginder Singh Ji, its so nice to see you around after a while, please be around!



I second that 100000x!


----------

